

Got a new job. No idea about Java but have to use J2EE. What to do? - ivanowz

My new employer wants me to maintain an existing j2ee application but I don&#x27;t have any idea how that stuff works.
I have very little experience with java but I&#x27;m quiet comfortable with python.
Whats the fastet way to get startet with j2ee w&#x2F;o prior knowledge about java?
======
bdfh42
Apart from the obvious observation that if the Java application is important
then you are working for an idiot - then you have to start from the beginning
like everyone else and read a good book. You will also need to become familiar
with whatever IDE is used (Eclipse perhaps).

Take it slow, resist making changes in the early stages and build a scratch
test version of the system at the earliest opportunity. This can be your play
area until you are confident that you are doing the right thing.

------
facorreia
Since "J2EE" has changed a lot over the years, I recommend first that you
determine which J2EE version the application was built with [1], which
application server it runs on, which middleware it uses and which frameworks
it uses (such as Spring). Then look for a book about the relevant J2EE version
and frameworks.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_EE_version_history](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_EE_version_history)

